# My Riding Balance or Any Specifics



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm a bareback rider. I rode bareback from my first ride to 2010. I have been in western saddles like once in a blue moon but only got into western riding and barrel racing in September 2010.

I don't know much about saddles although I can finally put them on properly and swiftly and comfortably for my horse. I feel more out of balance in a saddle.  Until now I am still deciding if my stirrups should be shorter or longer. If they are on the short side I do better at galloping but on turns I can't lean properly. If I have them long I can lean properly but I get tired easy at a gallop and bounce around more. There are times like I feel I am being thrown forward but that goes away when the stirrups are longer. Other times I ride around and I have noooo problem and feel fine and I do well, other days everything feels horribly wrong. 

So not sure if it is the saddle throwing me off or just my lack of skill. Feel free to share your observations. I'd like to hear how other people see me.

Here is me in the western saddle. 





Without, Feel free to critique my bareback riding too, always room for improvement


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

*Forgot*

If you are wondering about the cut near the eye. Forgot the description on Youtube. doesn't show on here , it is fully healed now and was also recoding the progress. Most of my videos were random not really intended for critiquing but they are the only ones I have.  I have had some people say I ride too forward and I should keep my hands lower so have been siting straight more lately.They also said it was taken to far from the camera so my apologies in advance if you agree.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I am not a western rider.. I once rode western but I was little. However in the saddle you seem really stiff and your stirrup seems really long. Also watch those elbows, keep them more in by your sides instead of like chicken wings or bowed out.

Bareback.. it seems your position is much better except when you turned, your leg came flying off of your horse and you leaned. I'd keep it on your horse personally, you'll find you have better balance at those faster gaits. Keep a bend in your elbows, don't give the rein too much. 

You're really stiff at the trot.. I don't blame you  that's a pretty fast choppy trot. Learn to move those hips as softly as you do at the canter.. and don't slouch! Even in western or bareback.. it'll throw off your balance. 

Either way you guys look awesome.. beautiful riding scenery.


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

I was hoping I was the only one noticing the pumping action...Haha. It's that bad isn't it.... It's like I'm trying to pump water out of poor Sahara. I don't know if I have been doing it recently or for a long time, will do best to stop that as I find it annoying and I'm sure the horse does too.

Its just my opinion but Sahara is very hard to ride bareback. I use a lot of thigh strength, which I barely have, because of her shape is a bit downhill so I always slip forward if I am loose but will watch the leg. Haha, I have never enjoyed the trot. ^^ Wonder how I look on the other horses, their trot is more jackhammer like but at least the have withers. 

I'll try shortening the stirrups next time see if that helps. I recently rode another horse and my stirrups seemed too short... I felt more balanced except around turns as usual but realized it wasn't as bad as I thought.

May I ask why I should not give the rein too much? I'm always seeing myself as putting too much pressure was surprised to hear the opposite.

Thanks for pointing out stuff, do appreciate it. Will keep them in mind next time I ride.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No it's okay haha, it's not terrible. You're right to follow with your arms at the canter but at the trot they need to be still with a little bit of giving (as in gently opening and closing the elbows for a "release" as in, a reward of less pressure for her paying attention and following your cue. I'm sure every rider at one point does the arm flapping pumping thing hehe.. I know I did haha. Just keep those elbows in.. like you're holding a tray out in front of you. 

I think horses in general are difficult to ride bareback but you do a very nice job! Well I think her trot is very fast.. small and fast. Does she trot any slower than that? It's almost like she's just rushing into it so she can canter, which probably feels better for both of you  Still, though.. you ride better bareback than I do. But try slowing it down, breathe, push more weight down into that seat, make sure you aren't pinching with your knees because that'll make you bounce more.

Well it's more the elbows that giving her physically too much rein. You want to have slack in the rein but your elbows in.. for balance, for lighter clearer aids (like turning or cueing.) In either discipline you want to be able to have control. If you have zero bend in your elbows then you don't have as much control because if there came a bump or she decided to really take off, you'd be reaching (like you are) instead of following her movement. Does that make sense? That also may be why you feel you are putting too much pressure in her mouth.. 

And like I said, I'm not an expert, that's just what I see. 

When you put your fingertips at the buckle of the stirrup and stretch the actual stirrup out under your arm.. does it reach your arm pit? To me they just seem a tad long, and it looks like your legs are reaching for them, instead of gently leaning on them.


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Hehe, She can trot slower than that although she doesn't not prefer it. I wanted her to go fast but not canter just yet because it was our first time riding in that area and wanted to see if any tree branches would get me ,which a few did brush my helmet, so I increased the speed each time.

It is interesting what you say about the reins and a bit confusing. Having a hard time picturing it out. What part in the videos am I reaching out...or am I reaching out the whole time? ^^' Haha the more I think about it the more I think I understand. You mean like at 2:09 on the bareback video?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha alright, that makes more sense xD I was just so confused as to why she was trotting faster than a wild banshee. It looks like fun!

1:52 and 1:49 on the bareback are just a couple examples. Your hands are almost halfway up her neck.. when they should be roughly above the withers, which would give you more bend in your elbows. Am I making sense? 

Let me try to find a picture..










Compared to your elbows:










If you relax your shoulders and let your arms hang down by your sides and keep your hands by her wither, then you'd probably have even better balance than you do now (which, like I said, is pretty amazing since I can't even trot bareback hehe)

Disregarding the horse in the google images picture, she looks like she's very level and stable on the horse. You have a good position but you could be more stable if your top half was more relaxed and you didn't reach with your arms to give her rein. Does that make sense?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That kind of narrow and quick little horse (native to the Phillipines?) is very hard to ride. I would really struggle on such a small horse. There just isn't hardly anything between your legs, and from your knee down, well, it's just pretty much air, since her rib cage goes in and leaves your knee dangling in thin air. 

One can really see this in the bareback video because you are pulling your knee up and putting it in the groove behind her shoulder, in front of her ribcage. this is pretty natural way to ride on such a narrow horse., AS you ride more, try really hard to let your leg fall and literally flop in the air, riding soley by the balance of your seatbones. A bit like a surfer rides by the balance of his feet.
To do that successfully, you must be very free in the hips to allow the horse to move without causing your body to whip all over the place.

If you strapped a doll on the back of that horse, when the horse started moving , the doll would kind of whip back and forth, in a motiont that is always just behind the motiion of the horse. in a helpless way.

You are not riding that way, but the secret to not riding that way is have really relaxed hips that can follow the motion. YOu are not passive like a doll, but rather you allow your hips to follow the horse, and then YOU ride your hips.

YOu need to sit up realy straight to do it. I am a poor bareback rider, and can only do this "ok" as long as the horse doesn't turn suddenly. But you are young and will become a really bang up rider in time.

As for being in the saddle, for some reason you are tightening and stiffening your leg, which causes you to come out of the saddle. I could literally see air under you butt in a few places. YOu must relax the whole leg and get back to riding on your seat bones. try riding in the saddle without the stirrups just to get used to the saddle first.

As for contact, you are riding in a curb bit, it seems, so contact needs to be only when you are asking for something. AT other times, the rein needs to be without any pull on the bit. Skye's description is better meant for riding in a snaffle and in an English style. Good advice for that situation, but for you, keep loose contact 'til you need her to stop , slow or turn (and I assume you are neck reining?)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> As for contact, you are riding in a curb bit, it seems, so contact needs to be only when you are asking for something. AT other times, the rein needs to be without any pull on the bit. Skye's description is better meant for riding in a snaffle and in an English style. Good advice for that situation, but for you, keep loose contact 'til you need her to stop , slow or turn (and I assume you are neck reining?)


Just to clarify.. it wasn't about contact. It was more about her arm position. She was reaching a lot instead of keeping her arms a little more bent. The reins are fine just her arms. That's what I noticed at least. But I am learning too


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

You live in a beautiful place...picturesque would be an understatement. D:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> That kind of narrow and quick little horse (native to the Phillipines?) is very hard to ride. I would really struggle on such a small horse. There just isn't hardly anything between your legs, and from your knee down, well, it's just pretty much air, since her rib cage goes in and leaves your knee dangling in thin air.
> 
> One can really see this in the bareback video because you are pulling your knee up and putting it in the groove behind her shoulder, in front of her ribcage. this is pretty natural way to ride on such a narrow horse., AS you ride more, try really hard to let your leg fall and literally flop in the air, riding soley by the balance of your seatbones. A bit like a surfer rides by the balance of his feet.
> To do that successfully, you must be very free in the hips to allow the horse to move without causing your body to whip all over the place.
> ...


 
Aha! Gotcha.

I meant,_ was tryin to respond to Skye's post and must have quoted myself. ARGH! _
_Sky, you know what I meant, right?_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Aha! Gotcha.
> 
> I meant,_ was tryin to respond to Skye's post and must have quoted myself. ARGH! _
> _Sky, you know what I meant, right?_


Yes  don't worry haha

To add, OP.. while you are working on feeling those seat bones.. try to get your mare to trot slower as it'll help you lock into them. If she's going too fast, it's going to be a very bumpy stiff ride. Still I'm impressed with how you stay on... bravo!


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

*Yes*

She is half arabian, part quarter horse part native. Very narrow. I'm wondering if that kind of trot is a characteristic of the native ponies? Sorry, not to familiar with quarter horses and arabians gaits... here my other horses are much more narrow and smaller except for one. I so get what you mean by the narrow. I never knew the difference until I rode the other horses and was like...oh much much easier much more comfortable. But am so use to it now. AND YES, I have been a ragdoll many a times. :lol:

Ok I see what you mean about my arms. Yes, I am more on neck reining you could say. I can't say I have a particular style so maybe be pretty mixed up here...:? I notice in western reining they hold their hands forward and then move them back and forth... I have only tried using a snaffle once so am no expert and I think snaffles are more on direct pressure? That would mean you can squeeze your hand and open, pressure and release. I'm not saying they are bad or i don't like them, I just not so familiar with them, neither was my horse.

Maybe, I made a bad habbit out of trying to keep pressure of her mouth. So I am keeping pressure off of her mouth but doing it wrong? I don't want her mouth to open or foam or her to feel pain because there is a lot of leverage given to you with a curb bit so that is what I think about most when on the horses. Maybe I can give more length to the reins will keeping the position instead of moving my entire arm?

Thanks. I really get what you mean about my arms. Never really thought about it until now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cintillate said:


> Ok I see what you mean about my arms. Yes, I am more on neck reining you could say. I can't say I have a particular style so maybe be pretty mixed up here...:? I notice in western reining they hold their hands forward and then move them back and forth... I have only tried using a snaffle once so am no expert and I think snaffles are more on direct pressure? That would mean you can squeeze your hand and open, pressure and release. I'm not saying they are bad or i don't like them, I just not so familiar with them, neither was my horse.
> 
> Maybe, I made a bad habbit out of trying to keep pressure of her mouth. So I am keeping pressure off of her mouth but doing it wrong? I don't want her mouth to open or foam or her to feel pain because there is a lot of leverage given to you with a curb bit so that is what I think about most when on the horses. Maybe I can give more length to the reins will keeping the position instead of moving my entire arm?
> 
> Thanks. I really get what you mean about my arms. Never really thought about it until now.


Yeah Snaffles are more about direct reining. 

Oh foaming isn't a bad thing! It's a good thing! It means your horse is relaxing their jaw and chewing on the bit. It's a very good thing. But the gaping (the opening) would be a problem as usually that is a sign of evasion (trying to get away from the bit pressure) or sometimes pain.

As for the reins, like I said I'm not a western expert, but you should have them loose without leaning to keep up with her. You can move your arm forward, but keep your body straight and upright and ride with your hips. It'll be hard at first, especially on such a lovely firecracker, but you're going to do wonderfully


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

*Ok*

Do appreciate your observation on my arms...wait I already said that...in another way. But is true.  I think I have figured out to do to correct it. May take a while. I don't ride often...unfortunately

I think I was going for this but not as much slack.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_WMLJW9X6BqU/TD3sWQPjF5I/AAAAAAAALko/eTyObrjvxwg/s1600/reinhand.jpg

but like you said, I move my whole arm forward instead. 

As for the foam, don't know if it is good or bad. Wish I could ask the horses. They don't seem to care either way but if I were a horse...having foam in my mouth would be odd...but that is just me...and I am not a horse. :lol:

I honestly have not been able to observe other riders in person much so what I know is pretty limited to the internet. I can kind of understand in English riding or Dressage you have contact and the horses neck is flexed. They have tighter reins...also barrel racers... even in western they flex. But I don't flex my horses head. The only time I do is, if say Clyde is following a mare in heat he does try to get his nose up her bum :? So I have contact, and he does foam a bit to, keep him a certain distance but he gets the idea and backs off...most of the time. :wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah English riding is definitely more about flexing and contact whereas western deals in pressure but without immediate direct contact.. and it's more lax in general 

Well I hope to see other videos or pictures of you riding!


----------



## Saskatchewan (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi. I also rode almost strictly bareback for most of my life. Now that I am older and can't hop on quite like I used to, I have tried to transition to a saddle. Found I had a TERRIBLE time. It was like I had never ridden before! I just couldn't figure out why all of a sudden I couldn't ride. I finally put my pride away and went and took 5 riding lessons just to see if someone else could tell me why all of a sudden I couldn't ride. Apparently I was riding with the stirrups too long. I did notice that yours are about the same length mine had been at. I also was told that I leaned too far foward. I went back and looked at both videos and you do seem to lean forward more in the saddle than bareback. I think you are probably a great rider but I understand how hard the transition is from bareback to saddle. Good luck.


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Saskatchewan said:


> Hi. I also rode almost strictly bareback for most of my life. Now that I am older and can't hop on quite like I used to, I have tried to transition to a saddle. Found I had a TERRIBLE time. It was like I had never ridden before! I just couldn't figure out why all of a sudden I couldn't ride. I finally put my pride away and went and took 5 riding lessons just to see if someone else could tell me why all of a sudden I couldn't ride. Apparently I was riding with the stirrups too long. I did notice that yours are about the same length mine had been at. I also was told that I leaned too far foward. I went back and looked at both videos and you do seem to lean forward more in the saddle than bareback. I think you are probably a great rider but I understand how hard the transition is from bareback to saddle. Good luck.



That was how I felt...except I had 20 people watching an whispering. Not great for one's self esteem. I felt like I would fall and all I wanted to do was take the saddle off. Now I feel safe enough and comfy and have surpassed most of the 20 people :wink: just have to work on feeling and looking natural in the saddle like I do bareback. It is not easy. The stirrups are just great. My legs don't know what to do with them. :-x Thanks at least I'm not alone. ^^


----------



## Saskatchewan (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like everything is coming together for you. That's great. I also found that I couldn't figure out what my legs should be doing. Putting pressure on the stirrups? No pressure? Then I started thinking about it too much and seemed to lose any of the natural ability I ever had! The 5 lessons helped me see what I was doing wrong, relax and just ride. Once I got home and rode the horse I am comfortable with it all seemed to come together. It was amazing how much happier he seemed to be also. It was almost like he was saying "AHHH... it's about time." Anyways, good luck and it was nice for me to see that I wasn't the only one too.


----------

